# falar vs dizer



## gienesa

What is the difference for when to use falar versus dizer?  It seems to me that falar can almost always replace dizer, but not the other way around.  

Obrigada!


----------



## FranParis

Say, tell me, what's the difference between to say and to tell? (So to speak)..


----------



## Lucci

As far as I understand - falar is to speak and dizer is to say / when you say something.


----------



## jazyk

Falar = speak/talk.
Dizer = say/tell.

Ele fala português. = He speaks Portuguese.
Ele estava falando comigo quando você nos interrompeu. = He was talking to me when you interrupted us.
Ele disse que não poderá vir hoje. = He said he won't be able to come today.
Ele disse à namorada que a ama. = He told his girlfriend he loves her.

However, many people would substitute falar for dizer in _Ele disse que não poderá vir hoje_ and _Ele disse à namorada que a ama_, which is especially common in São Paulo, but still regarded as incorrect by many people.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Sometimes, people can speak/talk (falar), without saying/telling (dizer) anything.

To me, talk, as well as speak (falar) is the biological act (open the mouth, move the tongue and let sounds go out of it), and say/tell (dizer), means something more intelligent, more profound, there is an intention....


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Falar = speak/talk.
> Dizer = say/tell.
> 
> Ele fala português. = He speaks Portuguese.
> Ele estava falando comigo quando você nos interrompeu. = He was talking to me when you interrupted us.
> Ele disse que não poderá vir hoje. = He said he won't be able to come today.
> Ele disse à namorada que a ama. = He told his girlfriend he loves her.
> 
> However, many people would substitute falar for dizer in _Ele disse que não poderá vir hoje_ and _Ele disse à namorada que a ama_, which is especially common in São Paulo, but still regarded as incorrect by many people.


 
  Fiquei um pouco confuso? Por que há gente que considera incorreto dizer _falar_ em vez de _dizer _nesses exemplos? Porque para mim parece bastante normal, eu próprio uso das duas formas normalmente!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Marcio Afonso said:


> Fiquei um pouco confuso? Por que há gente que considera incorreto dizer _falar_ em vez de _dizer _nesses exemplos? Porque para mim parece bastante normal, eu próprio uso das duas formas normalmente!



Márcio,
Você entendeu o meu post mais abaixo ? Nele eu tentei explicar a diferença entre falar e dizer (apesar de que no dia a dia, aceita-se a substituição indiscriminada entre as duas), ainda que eu não seja nenhum "gramático/gramatólogo".


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Márcio,
> Você entendeu o meu post mais abaixo ? Nele eu tentei explicar a diferença entre falar e dizer (apesar de que no dia a dia, aceita-se a substituição indiscriminada entre as duas), ainda que eu não seja nenhum "gramático/gramatólogo".


 
É, agora li e entendi porque tem gente que considera incorreto! De qualquer forma, para mim não há diferença na maioria das vezes.

[]'s


----------



## jazyk

Quem diz diz algo. Esse algo pode ser expresso por um objeto constituído de um substantivo ou normalmente uma oração subordinada substantiva objetiva direta. Quem fala fala uma língua ou fala a/com alguém. A distinção clássica é essa. 

Veja que nas outras línguas novilatinas eles não são tão "laxistas" como nós e *não *dizem _Ella ha hablado que no puede venir; Elle a parlé qu'elle ne peut pas venir; Lei ha parlato che non può venire; Ea a vorbit că nu poate veni; Ella va parlar que no pot venir,_ etc. Em todas essas se teria usado _dicho, dit, detto, zis, dir_, respectivamente.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Quem diz diz algo. Esse algo pode ser expresso por um objeto constituído de um substantivo ou normalmente uma oração subordinada substantiva objetiva direta. Quem fala fala uma língua ou fala a/com alguém. A distinção clássica é essa.
> 
> Veja que nas outras línguas novilatinas eles não são tão "laxistas" como nós e *não *dizem _Ella ha hablado que no puede venir; Elle a parlé qu'elle ne peut pas venir; Lei ha parlato che non può venire; Ea a vorbit că nu poate veni; Ella va parlar que no pot venir,_ etc. Em todas essas se teria usado _dicho, dit, detto, zis, dir_, respectivamente.



UAU !! Jazyk agora, arrasou !!


----------



## AGATHA2

Ola !

Notei que practicamente todos os brasileiros utilizam "falar" em lugar de "dizer". Deve ser muito normal no Brazil. Mais nunca nem ouvi nem lei isso em Portugal. Estou enganada ?


----------



## Ayazid

Olá!

Isso é verdade, pelo menos na Bahia onde recentemente passei mais de um mês (voltei no domingo, foi muito legal ) e realmente me pareceu que maioria dos soteropolitanos tendiam a usar o verbo "falar" também com sentido de "dizer", por exemplo: "ele falou pra mim" ou "ele me falou" em vez de "ele me disse".


----------



## Vanda

Assim, sem pensar muito no assunto, falando/dizendo o que me vem primeiro à mente, digo/falo que sim, que dizemos/falamos um pelo outro na maioria das vezes.


----------



## Alandria

Os portugueses distinguem muito bem os dois usos, mas nós, não.
Isso não quer dizer que nunca dizemos/falamos "dizer".


----------



## Macunaíma

Dizer, falar...nem quando eu paro para pensar consigo perceber claramente a diferença. Está aí um bom desafio para quem quiser provar sua inteligência metalingüística: descrever a diferença entre as duas com alguma objetividade.

Curiosamente, em inglês confunde-se _speak_ (falar) e _talk_ (conversar), o que ocorre pouco em português.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá a todos!

Sem recorrer às minhas "tralhas" posso dar alguns exemplos:

Quanto ao verbo "dizer":

"Ontem falei com o agente de viagens e disse-lhe para me marcar o voo o mais rápido possível." ("dizer" com o sentido de "informar" ou "comunicar" uma intenção);

"Digo e torno a dizer que não faço mais isso"! ("dizer" com o sentido de "afirmar" com veemência);

"Não sabia o que fazer e disse-lhe tudo." ("dizer" com o sentido de "contar");

Quanto ao verbo "falar":

"Falei em árabe para que me entendesse." ("falar" com o sentido de se "exprimir" numa dada língua);

"Falamos muito desse tema na nossa reunião." ("falar" com o sentido de "conversar");

"É um problema muito falado nos dias de hoje." ("falar" com o sentido de "discutir", "referir").

Espero não ter complicado muito... 

Abraços!

Zahrah


----------



## Macunaíma

Olá, Zahrah. 

Eu também havia pensado em um monte de exemplos e onde eu usaria um ou outro, mas na hora de explicar o porquê é que complica. Para mim, em muitos dos casos que você cita, dizer e falar são perfeitamente intercambiáveis. Os casos onde elas não são intercambiáveis para mim são:

_"Falei em árabe ..."_ : Dizer requer objeto direto, não caberia aqui. _"Disse_ _alguma coisa em_ _árabe"_ ficaria OK.

_"Falamos muito desse tema..."_ e _"É um problema muito falado..."_ : Dizer não tem o sentido de debater, discutir, conversar, quanto a isso não há dúvidas.

Em todos os casos em que você usa _dizer_, _falar _também seria perfeitamente possível, a meu entender. Não vejo aí nem sequer uma questão de registro, como se _dizer_ fosse mais formal (claro que o ideal é variar, para não ficarmos repetindo a mesma palavra em frases próximas).

O melhor nesse caso, para quem quer aprender onde usar uma ou outra, é memorizar as _collocations_ (existe este termo em português?).

Macunaíma


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Macunaíma,

Pois é verdade, a minha tendência é para complicar às vezes, mas concordo quanto ao variar os verbos para não nos tornarmos repetitivos.

Quanto ao "falar em árabe" ou "em língua árabe", assim de repente não me parece incorrecto.

Quanto às "collocations" não sei o que quer dizer com a palavra e pela terminação da palavra de certeza que não é português, a não ser que seja utilizada por algum "Avec"  (perdoem-me os meus amigos emigrantes em França caso estejam aqui presentes ou não, pois tenho grande respeito por eles ... não o digo por depreciação, não me interpretem mal!).

Abraços!

Zahrah


----------



## Macunaíma

Zahrah said:


> Quanto ao "falar em árabe" ou "em língua árabe", assim de repente não me parece incorrecto.


 
O que eu havia dito no meu post é que *falar*_ é o correto_ e *dizer* naquele caso, por requerer objeto direto, não caberia. Em _"falar em árabe",_ o verbo_ falar_ é intransitivo. 

Desculpe a bagunça. Meus posts são _muito _desorganizados, por isso eu os edito tanto.



Macunaíma said:


> _"Falei em árabe ..."_ : Dizer requer objeto direto, não caberia aqui. _"Disse_ _alguma coisa em_ _árabe"_ ficaria OK.


 
Abraço


----------



## Zahrah

Macunaíma said:


> O que eu havia dito no meu post é que *falar*_ é o correto_ e *dizer* naquele caso, por requerer objeto direto, não caberia. Em _"falar em árabe",_ o verbo_ falar_ é intransitivo.
> 
> Desculpe a bagunça. Meus posts são _muito _desorganizados, por isso eu os edito tanto.
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço


 
Parece que eu complico muito e o Macunaíma faz muita "bagunça" também ... para quê desculpas!?

Abraço!

Zahrah


----------



## Maicon_5

Bom, nao tem nada do que eu li aki até agora que dizer ou falar nao caberiam perfeitamente acho, sou do Nordeste PI teresina, falo claro de onde sou pq descobri que nunca poderia falar por todo esse país, que como vejo, tem muitas diferenças... mas axo que no geral as pessoas não fazem mesmo nenhuma diferença, pelo menos, nenhuma pessoa que eu conheço.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Dizer, falar...nem quando eu paro para pensar consigo perceber claramente a diferença. Está aí um bom desafio para quem quiser provar sua inteligência metalingüística: descrever a diferença entre as duas com alguma objetividade.
> 
> Curiosamente, em inglês confunde-se _speak_ (falar) e _talk_ (conversar), o que ocorre pouco em português.


 
Ola Macunaima !

O meu problema é o contrario: fiquei muito sorprendida que no Brazil nao fazem diferenca entre os dois verbos que no origem tem significados completamente diferentes. Mais isso é o bonito das linguas sao vivas é imprevisiveis!


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal:

falar = esp. hablar = ing. to speak, to talk

dizer = esp. decir = ing. to say

A maior parte das línguas românicas faz esta distinção, mas o português do Brasil tende a preferir _falar_ em ambos os casos, como já foi dito.



			
				Macunaima said:
			
		

> Curiosamente, em inglês confunde-se _speak_ (falar) e _talk_ (conversar), o que ocorre pouco em português.


Os conceitos de "conversar" e "falar" não se excluem...


----------



## Denis555

Vejam o que diz/fala o *Dicionário Aurélio* sobre esses dois verbos, aí vão alguns dos significados:
(A idéia aqui é mostrar como esses 2 verbos são complexos com vários significados que às vezes se intercalam). 

*DIZER*
[Do lat. _dicere_.] 
*Verbo transitivo direto. *
1.Exprimir por palavras; enunciar: 
“Ai! quem há de dizer as ânsias infinitas / Do sonho?” (Olavo Bilac, _Poesias_, p. 145); 
_A testemunha disse o que sabia. _
2.Pronunciar, proferir: 
_O bêbado dizia palavras sem nexo. _
3.Pronunciar (de certa maneira): 
_O menino disse_ pégada_ em vez de_ pegada_. _
4.Exprimir (de outra maneira que não por palavras): 
_Disse tudo por gestos_;
_Aquela melodia diz a tristeza da solidão. _


----------



## Denis555

*FALAR*
[Do lat. _fabulare_.] 
*Verbo intransitivo. *
1.Dizer palavras; expressar-se ou exprimir-se por meio de palavras; dizer: 
“Nos últimos tempos de sua vida, Chateaubriand [François René de Chateaubriand] já não podia falar, nem ouvir, nem sequer ver.” (Múcio Leão, _Emoção e Harmonia_, p. 105.) 
2.Orar, discursar: 
_Tem o dom da palavra: fala muito bem. _
3.Ter validez; exercer influência: 
_Ia-se deixando subornar, mas a dignidade falou mais alto _(q. v.). 
4.Ser muito expressivo: 
_Seus olhos falam_;
“os cabelos caíam despenteados, e as lágrimas faziam-lhe encarquilhar os olhos. Não obstante, o total falava e cativava o coração.” (Machado de Assis, _Dom Casmurro_, p. 89).


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Olá!
> 
> [...] Mais Mas nunca nem ouvi nem lei li isso em Portugal. Estou enganada?


----------



## AGATHA2

Olá!

[...] Mais Mas nunca nem ouvi nem lei li isso em Portugal. Estou enganada?

Obrigada ! Pensando que passei todo o mes de julio em Portugal !!


----------



## Alandria

Só citando o último post de Denis555.
A classificação de falar "sulista" para o "baiano" *extremamente absurda*, é uma pena isso estar no Aurélio.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> E pensar que passei todo o mes de Julho em Portugal!!


Espero que tenha passado uma boa estadia. 

Nota: em português, os pontos de exclamação e interrogação não vêm separados das palavras, ao contrário do que sucede em francês.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Espero que tenha passado uma boa estadia.
> 
> Nota: em português, os pontos de exclamação e interrogação não vêm separados das palavras, ao contrário do que sucede em francês.


 
Vamos a ver se conseguir escrever uma frase sem erro! Sim, passei um mes muito bom em Lisboa e até tirei um curso de portugues o que - vistos os resultados - seria melhor nao dizer 

Desculpa, Vanda, já sei, nao é o tema...


----------



## Alandria

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola !
> 
> practicamente


 
Outsider vai saber responder melhor, mas tenho uma boa impressão de que a palavra "prática" e derivados dela não levam esse "cezinho" em Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

Pois não. Lembro-me de ter dúvidas sobre como escrever essa palavra, quando era mais novo.


----------



## AGATHA2

Alandria said:


> Outsider vai saber responder melhor, mas tenho uma boa impressão de que a palavra "prática" e derivados dela não levam esse "cezinho" em Portugal.


 
Sim, o meu dicionario diz a mesma coisa. E interessante porque existem umas tantas palavras que se escrevem com um "cezinho" que nao se pronuncia.


----------



## Vanda

> Vamos a ver se conseguirigo escrever uma frase sem erro! Sim, passei um mês muito bom em Lisboa e até tirei (ou: fiz) um curso de português o quê - vistos os resultados - seria melhor não dizer
> Desculpa, Vanda, já sei, não é o tema...


A Vanda vai já já puxar algumas orelhas. Ou pelo menos fazer algumas correções. Ahem, e todo mundo de volta ao tópico.


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> A Vanda vai já já puxar algumas orelhas. Ou pelo menos fazer algumas correções. Ahem, e todo mundo de volta ao tópico.


 
O(p)timo, querida Vanda, um abraço


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Os conceitos de "conversar" e "falar" não se excluem...


 
Não, não se excluem mesmo. Em alguns casos eles se justapõem, como eu comentei de alguns exemplos da Zahrah. Há casos, entretanto, em que se usa _talk_ em inglês onde jamais se usaria _conversar_ em português:

Look who's talking/ You're a fine one to talk : Olha quem está falando/ Quem é você para falar?
Don't talk to me like that! : Não fale assim comigo!

A distinção que você menciona também é sentida no Brasil, claro. Mesmo um índio amazônico que só use o português para se comunicar com os agentes da FUNAI saberia intuitivamente que quem fala pode 1-)falar _alguma coisa_ ou 2-)simplesmente falar, e que quem diz sempre diz _alguma coisa_. Isso está profundamente arraigado em qualquer falante. Onde, no entanto, falar e dizer coincidem em seu uso, no Brasil eles são usados praticamente com a mesma incidência. Uma curiosidade: falar como transitivo direto não é usado em Portugal?

Semanticamente, eu diria que é praticamente impossível descrever a diferença entre falar e dizer -e é preferível nem tentar. O melhor a fazer é citar exemplos e esperar que o aprendiz "capte" o xis da questão .

_Macunaíma_


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Não, não se excluem mesmo. Em alguns casos eles se justapõem, como eu comentei de alguns exemplos da Zahrah. Há casos, entretanto, em que se usa _talk_ em inglês onde jamais se usaria _conversar_ em português:
> 
> Look who's talking/ You're a fine one to talk : Olha quem está falando/ Quem é você para falar?
> Don't talk to me like that! : Não fale assim comigo!


Pois, Macunaíma, mas aonde eu queria chegar é que não deve pensar em _to speak_ como "falar" e em _to talk_ como "conversar", exclusivamente. Muitas vezes, _to talk_ traduz-se melhor como "falar". Ex.: _I just couldn't stop talking_, "Eu não conseguia parar de falar".



Macunaíma said:


> Uma curiosidade: falar como transitivo direto não é usado em Portugal?


Não, nunca. Falamos _com alguém_, ou simplesmente falamos, mas nunca falamos _algo_. Dizemos.


----------



## Macunaíma

> Pois, Macunaíma, mas aonde eu queria chegar é que não deve pensar em _to speak_ como "falar" e em _to talk_ como "conversar", exclusivamente. Muitas vezes, _to talk_ traduz-se melhor como "falar". Ex.: _I just couldn't stop talking_, "Eu não conseguia parar de falar".


 
Pois não é? Eu concordo com você e espero que você tenha entendido isso (senão estará provado que eu não sei escrever e aí eu desisto do fórum de vez ). _The bottom line is_: eles se atrapalham lá como nós nos atrapalhamos cá.



> Não, nunca. Falamos _com alguém_, ou simplesmente falamos, mas nunca falamos _algo_. Dizemos.


 
Curioso isso, eu não sabia. É um brasileirismo, então. 

.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Pois não é? Eu concordo com você e espero que você tenha entendido isso (senão estará provado que eu não sei escrever e aí eu desisto do fórum de vez ). _The bottom line is_: eles se atrapalham lá como nós nos atrapalhamos cá.


É que eu não lhe chamaria uma atrapalhação. Algumas palavras têm sentidos que se intersectam; é apenas isso.



Macunaíma said:


> É um brasileirismo, então.


Que eu saiba, sim. Não sei se se fala assim também em África.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> É que eu não lhe chamaria uma atrapalhação. Algumas palavras têm sentidos que se intersectam; é apenas isso.


 
E realmente não é uma atrapalhação...até que se começe a pensar nisso. Eu fui infeliz em tentar trazer exemplos do meu inglês maltrapilho. 

NOTA DE ESCLARECIMENTO: O que eu disse é que no Brasil, _falar_ e _dizer _se intersectam (créditos ao Outsider) tal como, em inglês _speak_ e _talk _o fazem; ou seja, as diferenças são tão sutis em alguns casos a ponto de serem imponderáveis. E isso tanto lá como cá.


----------



## estudiantedeespanol

Hello,

I am a new Portuguese student and am a bit confused about when to use falar (to talk) vs. dizer (to say/to speak).  Can someone please explain?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo estudante de espanhol, 

Temos várias discussões sobre o assunto.
See. Click in one of them:
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/falar

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1227170falar e dizer
falar or dizer


----------

